# Forget about the boat



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just got the November issue of South Carolina Sportsman in the store. There is an article in the Sound and Sea section (page 72) about trout fishing. They used my interview for the story. I am honored to have my ideas published. Thanks S.C. Sportsman


----------



## hamhock (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool. I'll be sure to check it out. I taught you well.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I seem to remember it the other way. Didn't you get a 10 lb'er first time I took you out. I recall a huge wind in our faces that day


----------



## hamhock (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes. That's it. Thanks, Skink.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Skink, I just returned from fishing Murrells Inlet for two weeks. Made a couple trips down that way to stop in but the traffic, with all the bikers, was bumper to bumper and I must've passed right by you. Tell me exactly where you're store is so I can find it next time. Fishing was so,so with all the SW winds but did manage to catch enough flounder, blues, whiting, and slot reds for a real big fish fry.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

good job Steve ill be sure to check it out!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

flathead said:


> Hey Skink, I just returned from fishing Murrells Inlet for two weeks. Made a couple trips down that way to stop in but the traffic, with all the bikers, was bumper to bumper and I must've passed right by you. Tell me exactly where you're store is so I can find it next time. Fishing was so,so with all the SW winds but did manage to catch enough flounder, blues, whiting, and slot reds for a real big fish fry.


we are located directly across from the beaver bar. When you get to Murrells Inlet on 17 business, (heading south) we are 1/2 a mile on the left side. We are in an old convenience store


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

The Skink said:


> we are located directly across from the beaver bar. When you get to Murrells Inlet on 17 business, (heading south) we are 1/2 a mile on the left side. We are in an old convenience store



View attachment 13710


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Know exactly where that is. Usually stop in Seven Seas for fresh shrimp and stop in Coastal Shooting. Been doing business at Perry's for over 30 years. Wanted to see those new rods you said you had ordered.First week in October too many bikers, cops, and barricades there. Not to mention the millions eating seafood. Went to Drunken Jacks a couple times, even at 4:00, and couldn't find a parking place. No problem at our favorites, Sarah J's and Gulf Stream café.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

:--| Both Sarah J's & the Gulf Stream are horrible . People don't know good food!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, if you know good food, where do you go ? Always open to new ideas. Just don't mention Nance's or Lee's Inlet kitchen, which I consider rip offs for the amount of food you get. My actual favorite is gone.....Nibils.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Best fried shrimp and clam chowder I have ever eaten and I've eaten at a lot of places. From Wrightsville beach NC to Charleston SC.
Not fancy but just good old fried shrimp without a lot of breader on them. Grilled isn't bad either.
http://www.captainjohnsseafoodgrill.com/


----------

